# What do YOU do to your horse's mane?



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I spray it with Aussie Leave-in Conditioner and brush it. I'm super happy because Lakota's mane has grown out since I got him and his mohawk(where they cut his bridle path to long)is almost starting to fall to the side. The conditioner leaves the hair really silky and soft and mosturized. I use it in his tail too and it helps to keep the tangles out.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I shampoo it and brush it. I give her a mohawk in the summer cause it gets so dang hot here and her mane is extremely thick.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Flash's mane used to refuse to lay on one side - so I would spray daily with Quic Braid and brush it to the side I wanted it on. Now I just brush it daily and spray it maybe once a week or so, and it all stays on the same side. In the summer I wash it with shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I bush it a lot, my horses names are so wirely. Somtimes I put cute little bows and what not into their mane just to look pretty. My mare's mane is finally long enough to do something with but in the summer I cut it because she had so much crap in it and it was to long and hot.


----------



## Prayingcowgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

i use mane and tail and oster produts, There my favoirts!


----------



## stabler (Oct 15, 2010)

I put a mix of conditioner and water in my horses mane and tail and it keeps it preety managable. I try to braid in the summer he has really long hair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

Miracle groom and cowboy magic is what I like to us on the mane and tail. I haven't tried anything else yet.


----------



## Prayingcowgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

I looked at cowboy magic yestday, it looked good, i want the stain remover for white manes and tails. But as far as manes and tails i stick to mane and tail  
But I'm going to try mixing conditioner and water, Thank you stabler!!!!


----------



## ColtHearted (Oct 4, 2010)

Cowboy magic and brush it out. Sometimes ill braid a feather or two in for fun, but only for the day or it becomes a tangled mess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

1.i mix listerine mouth washener and baby oil in one bottle and spray (or rub) in my horses mane see, the Iwill listerine kills the bacteria and the baby oil makes it soft. It is extremely soft
2.They I will shampoo....and i will also do conditioner too but if I plan to braid for once at a gymkhana I wont shampoo only conditioner makes it too slippery and it won't stay it
3. brush it


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

MTG routine in the winter, MTG Magic Shine spray on every brushing the rest of the year. This year a couple of the kids did get roached, but hopefully this will be the only time I have to do that.


----------



## Hoofbeat (Oct 29, 2010)

Canter main and tail conditioner spray really softens the hair and makes it all shiny  I brush it regularly and make sure it's pulled at a nice length. If you find pulling hard you can by contraptions that will do it for you, just have a google!


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I just heard today that products for ethnic hair work well in horses hair because of the coarseness. I use a really cheap shoe sheen knock off called satin sheen, it works very well actually. Spray let it dry and Gunnars tail is super soft. Mtg on the dock where he has rubbed it off(just got him a month ago..still fixing previous issues) and in winter I wash/condition and braid it up. Mane I used a razor comb (because his mane is somewhat thin and didn't want to pull out what hair he has) it's about 4 inches now so it can grow out evenly. Haven't decided what to do for summer. Probably let it grow.. I like paints with longer manes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't do a stinking thing to my horse's manes except occasionally brushing them out and picking out knots. Very few of my horses get a bath and when they do it's only about once a year so no worries on what shampoo/conditioner to use.


----------



## Esquire (Oct 31, 2010)

Usually just unknot if they're looking bad, and brush them every time I groom, if they get a bath we use mane and tail conditioner and shampoo in them. Otherwise nothing much besides brushing.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

My horses get bathed once a week with Orvus shampoo. After Im done rinsing, I shake the tail and spray with satin sheen, then I spray the mane and forlock with satin sheen. I wait till its dry and I brush it. And of course all my horses get brushed everyday. So their manes and tails stay nice, clean and silky.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I don't do a stinking thing to my horse's manes except occasionally brushing them out and picking out knots. Very few of my horses get a bath and when they do it's only about once a year so no worries on what shampoo/conditioner to use.


This!

Every now and again I take the razor comb thing to it and shorten it back up, but other than that, Nothing. I usually do not even brush them, fingers run through only. When you only have a few mane hairs not worth risking loosing them in a brush.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, I just make sure to condition and wash it regularly....Which is....Once a month? Eh. I bathe before shows and such, and bag tails/braid manes if needed. I don't do much in the summer though. 'cause they don't get very dirty.

I don't know. I've never really done anything. For me, either horses do or don't have a good mane. Like my Barbie and Selena both have big, thick manes but Jester has virtually no mane. :/


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> My horses get bathed once a week with Orvus shampoo. After Im done rinsing, I shake the tail and spray with satin sheen, then I spray the mane and forlock with satin sheen. I wait till its dry and I brush it. And of course all my horses get brushed everyday. So their manes and tails stay nice, clean and silky.


I'm not doubting your knowledge or anything like that so please don't take offense. I've never used this Orvus shampoo but once a week seems kind of often to do a shampoo bath. I was always told not to shampoo so much because it can strip the oils from their coat? I'm not sure, again..not trying to start problems. Just wondering how often everyone else bathes with soap vs. Just rinsing off after a hard workout.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> This!
> 
> Every now and again I take the razor comb thing to it and shorten it back up, but other than that, Nothing. I usually do not even brush them, fingers run through only. When you only have a few mane hairs not worth risking loosing them in a brush.


 

So true AB! I put MTG in daisy's mane cause I would like it to be longer. But I don't brush it. It's not long enough to tangle. Her tail doesnt tangle either for some reason. So i dont mess with that either.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Kymbadina said:


> I'm not doubting your knowledge or anything like that so please don't take offense. I've never used this Orvus shampoo but once a week seems kind of often to do a shampoo bath. I was always told not to shampoo so much because it can strip the oils from their coat? I'm not sure, again..not trying to start problems. Just wondering how often everyone else bathes with soap vs. Just rinsing off after a hard workout.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Most of my horses, like Smrobs, only get bathed once a year. My gelding has a lot of white, so he gets a few more baths in the summer, but still not much and nothing during the winter, too cold for me if not him! In the summer they will get a water only rinse if they are sweaty, after they have cooled down a bit, just to avoid sweat bleaching. But shampoo is a rarity.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Exactly. Mine only get a shampoo bath when I am feeling motivated and have a day to kill (which isn't very often LOL). They normally just get a nice rinse after a day's work.


----------



## Rosalle X (Oct 31, 2010)

i use diamond white shampoo and leave in tangle free conditioner for kids. When they start rubbing i use no rub. i havnt cut her mane yet as im growing it, but not sure of ways to make it grow quicker. Jessii


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I shave 'em off 

The only horse I have with mane is Latte - I basically ignore it lol. Don't brush it or wash it or anything. I trim a bridle path, that's it. I am considering roaching her as well once she is a bit more solid (it's a handy handle!).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dudette87 (Nov 1, 2010)

I recently roached my horses mane and it looks awesome. it was always kind of crazy and he doesnt like getting it pulled....so I roached it.

for his tail I use tail bags in the winter. helps keep it super clean (its white) and helps it grow.

These are really easy and affordable
Handmade Horsewear Home


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay! That's what I thought, about shampoo. I don't bathe in winter either and Gunnar gets a shampoo once a month maximum. Shampoo once a week just sounds really often to me. In winter I use a bucket to wash tails so I can condition and braid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I regularly pull Reecos mane.

Tail wise I dont touch it between shows except to pick out any beddig. I will pull it a week before the show, the day before the show I will wash his tail, condition it and comb it out with the conditioner still in. I then rinse it, smother in coat shine/detangler and leane it. On the day of the show I wil comb it out, bandage it right to the bottom and only take the bandage off 5 mins before going into the ring.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Kymbadina said:


> I'm not doubting your knowledge or anything like that so please don't take offense. I've never used this Orvus shampoo but once a week seems kind of often to do a shampoo bath. I was always told not to shampoo so much because it can strip the oils from their coat? I'm not sure, again..not trying to start problems. Just wondering how often everyone else bathes with soap vs. Just rinsing off after a hard workout.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes it does stip the oils but things like coat shine replace it very quickly. My Ponies in summer will often be washed once a week. Normaly with Tesco's own brand 2 in 1 anti dandruff.
I show at a high level and my ponies will never leave my yard anything less then totaly immaculate. I am OCD about clean ponies and shiney ponies. I can get a coat so shiney it is blinding and that is only possible with a squeeky clean coat.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Right now, I am basically just leaving it alone, minus putting in some leave in condition in her tail, especially, when she gets alot of static. I usually braid and bag in the winter, but I need a new tail bag for her. Mane, I don't do a whole lot with, either, aside from the occasional leave in conditioner. 

In the summer I tend to wash her fairly frequently, to get rid of the sweat from workouts. I don't always use shampoo, but always condition mane and tail when done rinsing her off.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Kymbadina said:


> Okay! That's what I thought, about shampoo. I don't bathe in winter either and Gunnar gets a shampoo once a month maximum. Shampoo once a week just sounds really often to me. In winter I use a bucket to wash tails so I can condition and braid
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


IF you're using a human product, then yes, bathing frequently can dry the skin and coat, as they aren't designed to NOT strip the coats of oil (both the good and bad oils)...ie, they aren't ph balanced for the horse. I use Mane and Tail, as well as cowboy magic, and my mare has never gotten dry or itchy, even when used once or twice a week. Most of the time, I just rinse off sweat, but I do like to get rid of all that dirt alot too.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I only ever use human products. I've never yet had an itchy pony from it.

Heck I've even used fairy liquid to remove stains on white legs, never had a problem with dry skin from any of the ponies I have ever owned. Infact the only issue I have ever had with washing came from an equine conditioner that contained too much silicone, the sun got onto the silicone and bleached the horses quite badly, oh and one pony came up in hives from the same shampoo.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Feed sho glo.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't wash often, but everytime I do I follow up with either a full hot oil treatment or just the oil mixture used as a grooming spray to keep the coat hydrated and soft.


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

my icelandic horses have a very long and thick mane. I shampoo it and put human conditioner in to it, wash it out and then I keep it clean and detangled with detangler and shine from cowboy magic. I brush it and go through it very often over the day

to keep it nice looking (because the mane is such a LOT only on the right side) I train it to both left and right 50-50 and the I braid the front hairs with and fast braid from front to back like 6-8 cm to keep it away from the forelock. it olso keeps the mane away so he can see something through his big forelock


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I put Pantene Pro-V conditioner in a bottle and dilute with water. Then whenever I groom her I spray it in her hair and then just detangle with my fingers, no brush. 

I have to shampoo her tail and mane out every now and then though because enough of that Pantene after awhile builds up and makes her tail nasty lol...but it sure works to help promote growth! I'm not as concerned with her mane growing since it's thick and I pull it anyway, but her tail needs some love!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I mostly ignore the, unless there is a problem with the skin or a buildup of oil. In that case I wash with a shampoo made for horses. I follow that up with Healthy Haircare spray in conditioner and brush it. If I want to grow hair, I use MTG once a month.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I use Pantene... haha


----------



## I Luv My Quarter Horse (Aug 25, 2010)

i brush and wash often then at shows he has a fake tail that weighs 1 lb so it looks even fuller


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i just learned how to pull mane a few days ago. before that, we had people that were paid to do all the real "serious" grooming... i.e. body clipping, mane pulling, etc. But since i just bought my boy in September, i decided it was high time i learned to do this stuff myself! my barn mate showed me how to pull a mane, and i was completely traumatized. haha! but he loves it. just stands there and snuggles up to me and lets me pull away. it's quite an experience!


----------



## blueberryhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I bathe my horses twice a year, spring and fall. I use an betadine based shampoo with a good conditioner then I put Infusium leave in conditioner in the mane and tail and comb it out with a wide tooth comb from bottom to top. It works very well. Tails I try and get the knots out and finger through.


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

I crop my geldings mane, it's about 4 inches tall and sticks up like a Mohawk, I use baby oil in it. My stud colt, I just pull it because he had gross dead hair and it finally grew out, so now it's super poofy and looks like a fro, I use Miracle Groom on his mane. And my mare, she has a nice long mane that I use mane&tail detangler in. And my other gelding, I use a thinner in his mane and keep it about hand length long(it parts and sticks up in some areas) but he hates his mane pulled and brushed usually, so I thin it with sissors.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been keeping their manes braided for winter (Patches' is roached). I plan on spraying the braids periodically until spring with a water/conditioner spray-on mixture I made--it is doing wonders for their tails. I just added about 1/3 cup of conditioner in a 12 ounce spray bottle and shook it. Works just as well as the expensive stuff!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

faye said:


> I only ever use human products. I've never yet had an itchy pony from it.
> 
> Heck I've even used fairy liquid to remove stains on white legs, never had a problem with dry skin from any of the ponies I have ever owned. Infact the only issue I have ever had with washing came from an equine conditioner that contained too much silicone, the sun got onto the silicone and bleached the horses quite badly, oh and one pony came up in hives from the same shampoo.


I geuss if that's what works for you, that's fine...I groom dogs and cats so I know the results that can occur from the use of some products. I avoid silicon based products for myself, and my animals...hahaha. 

That said, if you are rinsing well, that is the key...many people do not rinse well enough and that can cause alot of issues.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PAUL MITCHELL HAIR REPAIR TREATMENT works very well it helps strenghten hair that has been sun damaged and stipped of natural oils. I put it in once a month. =)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I spray no-nots in it all the time. I also use Top Tails in it to help stray hairs lay down when plaited. Works a treat and smells like them nerd lollies (no, not lollies for nerds. Well i know what i mean haha).


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> I geuss if that's what works for you, that's fine...I groom dogs and cats so I know the results that can occur from the use of some products. I avoid silicon based products for myself, and my animals...hahaha.
> 
> That said, if you are rinsing well, that is the key...many people do not rinse well enough and that can cause alot of issues.


Yes believe me I do rinse well. We have a wash box with a power shower and running hot water so It means I can take pretty much however Long I want when rinsing.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Nothing unless im going somewhere then i pull wash the day befpre and plait.
I tend to brush manes and tails that much over winter


----------



## mpleasance (May 9, 2010)

MTG for the tough knots, and it helps it stay tangle free longer. Only it makes their hair greasy if you don't mind lol and grows a little faster. But usually i just try to brush it out every day and keep training braids in top quater of mane because it splits.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Lets see,Gidget's mane was roached but I'm growing it out so I have a mane to braid since Bambi's I am for sure keep roached. I also brush them out everyday or every other day. Haven't shampooed them lately besides my husband's new horse who reaaally needed it..she looks 10 times better!

I will occasionally trim the mane so it won't look all scraggly and yucky.I reaaaallly like clean horses and right now Gidget is a mess....thats the bad thing with having large amounts of white on a horse.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

can someone explain "roaching" to me? what is this and why would you do it? i've never heard this term!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine dont have manes :twisted:


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I use human products on my pony's mane. Leaves it soft and shiny. Ill braid it sometimes but mostly just keep it combed. 
4 years ago-
















last week- My boyfriend acting silly


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

roaching is when it's allllll clipped off..no mane..i think they also call it hogging


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nothing, I like my horses long thick manes. They get brushed out completly every once in a while, mainly for shows I'll spray in show sheen. I just make sure they don't get knots, there mane breaks off at the same length so no cutting. I cut their bridle paths, otherwise I leave them alone to avoid pulling out hairs.


----------



## Perfection (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't brush my mares tail, all I do is shampoo it once a month and remove the straw from it everyday, her tail is just beautiful. It's thick and shiny. I comb her mane every day and about once a month I shampoo it and cut the tips, it's also very nice and shiny.  The shampoo I use is just normal horse shampoo, no extras added.


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

I keep mine pulled all year round at just long than 4 inches to make braiding easier. I usually don't put anything in the mane since it is short, but I use cowboy magic on the tail


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> no-nots.


Magic Stuff (it smells sooo good!!) Dont you think:lol:



PintoTess said:


> nerd lollies (no, not lollies for nerds. Well i know what i mean haha).


Yum!! Only cool kids know what you mean.hehe :lol:


----------



## SavvyEventer (Nov 6, 2010)

I use human Pantene pro V with color enhancer I use Nutmeg for my Dk Bay horse Eddy, A red enhancer for Dixie who is a red bay, The one for silver haired people works really well for grey horses. Thats for when i'm showing cuz it really brings out the color. 
If its just a bath to get dirt out mane and tail since i can get it cheap at walmart. 
MTG works well on getting manes and tails to grow also works well at getting rid of rain rot.
And the i also use show sheen or mane and tail detangler. show spray to shine it up and keep it tangle free for summer shows.
during winter not much is done beside running a brush through every now and then more so on my icelandics so they dont get mud dreadlocks lol!


----------



## chenchen21621 (Nov 8, 2010)

I shampoo it and brush it. I give her a mohawk in the summer cause it gets so dang hot here and her mane is extremely thick.











pandora beads pandora bracelet pandora jewelry 

​


----------



## oopsydaisy (Nov 8, 2010)

BABY OIL!!! :lol:


----------



## MelissaF (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello,
I put a mix of conditioner and water in my horses mane and tail and it keeps it pretty managable. I try to braid in the summer he has really long hair.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

To the mane I errr.. pull it? Lol, my mare is a show horse and her mane gets kept at about 2.5". Her mane is way, way too thick and annoying if I don't keep up on it.

I keep tails in tailbags pretty much 24/7.. for the show horse it only comes down when being bathed (same for the not-a-show-horse horse), and when the fakie is in. I use cowboy magic on the tangles what-not. Love that stuff! The show horse especially is blessed in the hair department (more than I prefer, actually!) so I really don't do much with it.

The pasture puff as a long mane, but I still don't do much with it. Brush it once and a while.. sometimes braid. I've been thinking about roaching (or pulling) it just because I hate dealing with long manes.


----------

